# Como programar una memoria eprom 2732 en proteus



## coolfrog (Dic 3, 2009)

Hola compañeros, necesito de su ayuda, resulta que tengo que hacer un decodificador de binario a 7 segmentos utilizando una memoria eprom, pero no tengo ni idea de como programar en el editor hexadeximal.
Espero y alguien me pueda ayudar....


----------



## jangel2504 (Ene 5, 2010)

eso es recontra facil....

usar un pic como decodificador a de 7 segmentos, es como usar una granada para matar un perro..

estas usando una eeprom o una eprom?


----------



## ericardo28 (Feb 17, 2010)

pues solo se que lo puedes programar con un software llamado ee tools el cual tiene una herramienta llamada max loader, y con ese programas el hexadecimal en un CI 2732


----------

